# "Hallowed Roots" - TheGraveYardCaretaker's 2015 Haunt



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello all! Hope everyone had a very successful haunt season!

This year was my very first try at creating a walkthrough haunt attraction. Originally standing in at 480 sq. ft before the historic rain and wind three days before Halloween, (no idea what the final footage was but we did lose a few walls), I strive to put as much detail into my sets as possible. At just 22 years old and in the front yard of my mother's driveway, I try to be as close to the level of the big boys as my budget allows to be. Enjoy!

The backstory:



> Halloween night in the new millennium is a far cry from this small Monmouth County town’s glory days. Activity booths would line the town’s main streets, kids and adults alike would bob for apples and tell spooky tales with friends and family. These traditions have faded over the last 30 years or so. Jack O’ Lanterns have become a rare site. Handmade costumes became store bought, cookie-cutter costumes that lack creativity. Even worse, over the last two or three years, it has become acceptable to wear a football jersey and call it a “costume”. Don’t even get us started on Frozen. The holiday’s origins have been lost in translation. There once were rules: Never blow out a Jack O’ Lantern on Halloween night; always wear a costume; say a prayer for the souls of the deceased.
> 
> There is always that one house in every neighborhood that the children create wild rumors about. 1031 Oakwood Drive is that house. When the current owners moved into the house last year, they uncovered some rather disturbing information about the history of the house. When it was originally built, the house’s address was 1031, ironically. Jack O’ Lanterns from past Halloweens line the walkway. Halloween decorations from decades ago still remain nailed to the house’s wooden siding. Skeletons and scarecrows are a year round sight. Nobody dares to remove anything for fear of the demons and spirits that haunt the property. Nobody has seen a soul step from outside of that house in nearly a decade. Nobody expected the trick or treaters of past All Hallows’ Eve to once again emerge from the doorway. Nobody expected the massacre that would occur on Halloween night. Nobody expected to actually have to follow the rules of the holiday. Halloween was once again theirs.


Too long, didnt read version: As Halloween evolved into today's version of the holiday, the community would soon find that the traditions of All Hallow's Eve were living in the creepy abandoned house at the end of the street. The evil trick or treater horde was in charge of enforcing the 3 rules of Halloween: Always wear a costume, never blow out a Jack O Lantern, and always say a prayer for the deceased on All Hallow's Eve.











The mourner statue, my favorite piece that I have ever created, made its return this year in front of last year's facade, which made the move to the front yard cemetery.




























As they approached the bungalow house facade, guests were shown what would happen if they chose to disobey the rule of blowing out a Jack O Lantern by this human scarecrow.










Because what old abandoned haunted house doesnt also have an old creepy swing set?










The swingset got even creepier at night when the trick or treaters would come out..
(Prop is just a bedsheet over a wig head! Cost a total of $9!)










The facade in all of its (totally cut off in this picture) 16x12 glory. The cutesy-vintage Hallowen decor tied into the story great but kinda gave the younger crowd the wrong message. Big mistake.




































The first room takes place in the actual bungalow house.

Because the finale room took place in a large, hand mortared and troweled chapel where the souls of All Hallow's awaited.










The mourners occupied the pews. Of course some of them were real.
















































































An homage to not only my favorite horror movie franchise of all time, but the movie that created the haunter in me 10 years ago, "Halloween".

Lost in the pictures, but thankfully not in the haunt because of the way it was lit, is the detail in the church sets. Here's some closeup daytime shots. The mortar texture was created with a two step monster mud process. 































































From foam to stone

Also, because I am an aspiring scenic artist, here's a small sample of my paint wasing and aging 










Thanks for checking out my haunt and happy haunting!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Holy mother!! If you're doing this at 22, at your mom's place, I can't WAIT to see what you're doing in 5 years when you have your own place! Simply stellar detail, lighting, prop placement and a great concept. Very comparable with many seasoned haunters. Strong work!!


----------



## Limjack (May 25, 2015)

Wow! Super job on your display. Very impressed and bet everyone loved it.

Jim


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Very nice indeed! Your wash and aging techniques are top notch!


----------



## RedScare (Jul 6, 2012)

Amazing job! This looks like something you'd see at Halloween Horror Nights! Great detail!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Unbelievable!!! Awesome...... All I can say is I would love to come through there on Halloween, I think it would be way to
scary for little kids..... great for teens and adults


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

You have achieved the look and atmosphere we all try to pull off, great job!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

First Walk-Thru? You're pullin' my leg! 
Young man, you are a Natural!
Seriously, you might want to get into Set Design and Decoration as a career.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Holy Guacamole!!!! Knocked it out of the park, you did
Agreed, can't wait to see what you do in the future, if this is 
just the beginning!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice job - what an understanding mum you have.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

HOLEEE SHEEEEET BRO! that is amazing. Are you for hire? LOL


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

That is amazing . The brickwork behind the mortar is fantastic . Lots of great ideas . Quality work , well done .


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow this is really fantastic work here. I read the whole story on top there and loved it. I sure hope you'll lend your talent to us and teach us a few of these techniques. Bravo!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Seriously first walk-thru?! I am totally blown away. For me it has to rank up there with the most beautiful haunt settings I've seen. You are in Terra league man! What a talented soul at 22. Thank you so much for sharing your photos with us.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

Forgot to add what the haunt looked like just two days before Halloween after the torrential downpour and 60 mph winds. We lost 4 church walls, a sheet of luan and a ton of wallpaper from the first room. Amazing the help that I had putting it all back together on such short notice.










Forgot to add our street prop that we used as a photo op!










Still in the process of gathering guest photos and pictures with actors in them.






jdubbya said:


> Holy mother!! If you're doing this at 22, at your mom's place, I can't WAIT to see what you're doing in 5 years when you have your own place! Simply stellar detail, lighting, prop placement and a great concept. Very comparable with many seasoned haunters. Strong work!!


Always appreciate your feedback! Thanks for the comments, can't wait to see what I'm doing in 5 years as well since the goal is to go pro!



RedScare said:


> Amazing job! This looks like something you'd see at Halloween Horror Nights! Great detail!


Wow. HHN is my favorite place on earth. I've been attending since 2010. I strive to put as much effort into my work as they do. To even be put in the same sentence is an incredible compliment. Thank you!



Wolfman said:


> First Walk-Thru? You're pullin' my leg!
> Young man, you are a Natural!
> Seriously, you might want to get into Set Design and Decoration as a career.


Already put the wheels in motion to study set design! Thank you!



punkineater said:


> Holy Guacamole!!!! Knocked it out of the park, you did
> Agreed, can't wait to see what you do in the future, if this is
> just the beginning!


Looking very forward to improving! This community is great with providing tutorials.



Berserker said:


> HOLEEE SHEEEEET BRO! that is amazing. Are you for hire? LOL


Yes I am, actually. You can pay me in six packs.



Muffy said:


> Wow this is really fantastic work here. I read the whole story on top there and loved it. I sure hope you'll lend your talent to us and teach us a few of these techniques. Bravo!


I'm already working on a small monster mud texture technique tutorial for wall panels!



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Seriously first walk-thru?! I am totally blown away. For me it has to rank up there with the most beautiful haunt settings I've seen. You are in Terra league man! What a talented soul at 22. Thank you so much for sharing your photos with us.


Thank you! The music and the haze really made this a stunning room to sit in. I took it down just yesterday but turned the lights and sound on for a few nights after Halloween just to take it in. Terra is in a league of her own, so to even be compared to a legend is crazy to hear for me.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

HOLY MOLY!!! Wowsers, that's an impressive haunt! Great work!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

all the above and just fricken awesome ..


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

Oooh! Awesome job!!


----------



## jenrens (Sep 16, 2015)

Ahhhhh I love this so much. Everything about it is cool! The detail is amazing! Top Notch!


----------



## WOLFPACK7483 (Apr 29, 2013)

Impressive indeed. Amazing detail.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow wow wow! Only 22 huh?!?!?!? Hmmmmmmm, it looks like you've been at this for decades! Your pics are lovely everything else is creepy as hell. Fabulous work. Did I say wow?


----------

